# wohne in hamburg und brauche laptop

## dirkfanick

Hi!

Hat jemand im Raum Hamburg einen Laptop an einen armen gentooisten zu verschenken?

Merci,

dirk

----------

## franzf

Langsam werden deine Threads aber arg trollig...

Falls das wieder Erwarten doch ernst gemeint ist, gehört das ins Diskussionsforum - so wie eigentlich deine ganzen anderen Threads auch, weil sie keinen Bezug zu Gentoo-Problemen haben.

----------

## dirkfanick

ist ernst gemeint.

ich bin obdachlos, pleite und manchmal denke ich ich hätte gerne einen eigenen laptop.

----------

## Uli Sing

Ich bin ned obdachlos, ned pleite und manchmal denke ich, ich hätte gerne einen eigenen Bugatti Veyron.

Sollte sich also einer der Anwesenden gemüßigt fühlen...

Muss auch ned zwingend aus der Umgebung sein.  :Very Happy: 

----------

## dirkfanick

Du AUTO!

Ich COMPUTER!

----------

## arfe

 *dirkfanick wrote:*   

> ist ernst gemeint.
> 
> ich bin obdachlos, pleite und manchmal denke ich ich hätte gerne einen eigenen laptop.

 

Hauptsache Du hast eine eigene Website.   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## dirkfanick

Hauptsache?

Soll ich Dir mal wirklich schreiben was hier gerade Hauptsache ist?

----------

## doedel

Mein Gott,

selten so mitteilungsbedürftige, zwischenmenschlich vernachlässigte Spammer gesehen...

Will keiner von den Moderatoren dem ganzen mal Einhalt gebieten? Bin da nicht der erste, der das "fordert"  :Wink: 

----------

## John R. Graham

Moved from Deutsches Forum (German) to Off the Wall. Not about Gentoo so it fits better here. OP may also be captivated by carefully chosen Peter Graves quotes.

- John

----------

## szczerb

Ja, ja naturlich volskwagen   :Cool: 

Been a long time since I spoke any german. You guys need your own OTW ;] We have our own  :Very Happy: 

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewforum-f-61.html

----------

## notageek

Ich spreche kein Deutsch.

----------

## zixnub

Nu we toch bezig zijn, kunnen we allemaal in onze eigen taal een beetje deze thread vollullen.

----------

## ichbinsisyphos

 *zixnub wrote:*   

> vollullen.

 Is this slang? Googie not know. Must be something like shit or vomit ...

----------

## zixnub

 *ichbinsisyphos wrote:*   

>  *zixnub wrote:*   vollullen. Is this slang? Googie not know. Must be something like shit or vomit ...

 

it's a contraction of 'vol' (full) and 'lullen' (blabber) so it becomes: To fill with blabber.

----------

## McGruff

Hast du der Gladiator in das Kino gesehen?

----------

## John R. Graham

OTW doesn't disappoint.   :Laughing: 

- John

----------

## marens

"wohne in hamburg und brauche job" FTFY

----------

## dirkfanick

Einige von euch würde ich am liebsten gleich in die Kirche schicken.

Naja, jetzt gibt's halt wieder ein wenig /dev/null

----------

## Oerpi

Wenn du nich ständig so völlig albernen Verschwörungsmist von dir geben würdest wärst du da wahrscheinlich schon bei ALLEN 

>>/dev/null.

Und betteln kommt schon in der Fussgängerzone scheisse. Ausserdem: Kein Dach überm Kopf -->> Laptop is irgendwie ne komische Prioritätenliste.

----------

## Dr.Willy

 *ichbinsisyphos wrote:*   

> Is this slang? Googie not know. Must be something like shit or vomit ...

 

What? You need a translator to read belgian/dutchish?

----------

## ichbinsisyphos

Sometimes, yes. I realized afterwards that "volllullen" exists as a slang word in some weirdo German dialect, too.

I don't know ... I searched for the term in a reflex and then something about somebody vollullen somebody else's necktie came up ...

----------

## wildhorse

 *Quote:*   

> Gericom Hummer Advance 2500+
> 
> Sofortkauf-Preis 80,00 €
> 
> PLZ 22399

 http://www.hood.de/angebot/42705630/gericom-hummer-advance-2500-.htm

I bet that this one is yours if you make a reasonable offer. There are even cheaper ones on Hood, but none that I could find quickly in Hamburg (in case you like to pick it up since you have no home). Keep looking.

----------

## patrix_neo

Jan is always Jaan and is common name in dutchland. (Cheers)

----------

## zixnub

 *ichbinsisyphos wrote:*   

> Sometimes, yes. I realized afterwards that "volllullen" exists as a slang word in some weirdo German dialect, too.
> 
> I don't know ... I searched for the term in a reflex and then something about somebody vollullen somebody else's necktie came up ...

 

That's probably because I should have written "vol lullen" instead of one word. Should have given you much more results.

----------

## John R. Graham

Moved from Off the Wall to Diskussionsforum.

- John

----------

## Uli Sing

Noch dreimal verschoben und wir ham alle Foren durch.  :Very Happy: 

Hat schon was, Deutscher zu sein: Im Ausland kannst' die Leut' in Deiner Muttersprache beschimpfen oder beleidigen dass die Schwarte kracht und kommst' trotzdem unbehelligt davon, weil Dich keiner versteht.  :Very Happy: 

 *wildhorse wrote:*   

> I bet that this one is yours if you make a reasonable offer. There are even cheaper ones on Hood, but none that I could find quickly in Hamburg (in case you like to pick it up since you have no home). Keep looking.

 

That won't work since the battery pack is broken and usually there are no sockets beneath German bridges...  :Sad: 

----------

## schmidicom

 *John R. Graham wrote:*   

> Moved from Off the Wall to Diskussionsforum.
> 
> - John

 

Ganz toll, ich dachte schon wir wären [es] losgeworden.  :Wink: 

----------

## dirkfanick

 *Quote:*   

> ...dass die Schwarte kracht...

 

Ich will vegan leben. Da kracht nix mehr die Schwarte.

So, und nun tschüss...

----------

## Max Steel

 *dirkfanick wrote:*   

> Ich will vegan leben. Da kracht nix mehr die Schwarte.

 

Wenn du wüsstest.

----------

## Uli Sing

Ein weiser Mann hat einmal gesagt:

 *Quote:*   

> Nicht jeder, dem die Schwarte kracht
> 
> wurde mit Fleischeslust bedacht.

 

OMG, war das schlecht.  :Sad: 

----------

## dirkfanick

Und Wanda the fish says:

 *Quote:*   

> Ich habe immernoch keinen Laptop in meinem Aquarium.

 

----------

## Max Steel

 *dirkfanick wrote:*   

> ich bin obdachlos, pleite und manchmal denke ich ich hätte gerne einen eigenen laptop.

 

 *dirkfanick wrote:*   

> Und Wanda the fish says:
> 
>  *Quote:*   Ich habe immernoch keinen Laptop in meinem Aquarium. 

 

Und Cosmo the Husband says:

 *Quote:*   

> Ohne Aquarium braucht meine Frau aber keinen Laptop.

 

----------

## dirkfanick

Was ist eine Frau?

----------

## marens

http://ompldr.org/vYTUxag

----------

## doedel

Hehe marens  :Smile: 

Dieses ewige, sinnlose Gespamme, vom vernachlässigten, extrem Mitteilungsbedürftigen Psychowracks... Gelöscht werden sollts und nich ins Diskussionforum...

----------

## franzf

 *dirkfanick wrote:*   

> Was ist eine Frau?

 

Wundert mich das, dass du das nicht weißt?

----------

## Finswimmer

Da das Ganze jetzt ganz abdriftet, mache ich den Thread mal zu...

----------

